# theme crystal clear



## Majestic7 (15 Décembre 2010)

Salut à toutes et à tous!

je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait réussi à installer un theme qui s'appelle "crystal clear" situé à l'adresse suivante, j'ai bien cliquer sur l'installation qui m'a dit c'est bon c'est installé gars mais pas moyen d'avoir ce qui est joliment montré sur les photos sniff

http://www.musingsfrommars.org/download

merci de votre aide


----------



## wath68 (15 Décembre 2010)

12$ 

Tu as bien lu la doc ?
http://crystalclear.musingsfrommars.org/documentation/

Edit : ça marche parfaitement, je viens de tester, et mouais bof, c'est joli ... 5 minutes.


----------



## Majestic7 (15 Décembre 2010)

Salut what68

et merci de ta réponse, bon je ne parlais pas exactement de celui là mais de la version gratuite mais bon, j'ai essayé celui ci, payant au bout de 15 jours, bon y a du bon mais du mauvais aussi

vais voir si je le garde à la fin

A+


----------

